# Thanks for the registration, acceptance, and activation



## mt1 (Jan 5, 2011)

to this forum :ultracool

Love the martial arts for it's wisdom 

Some of my favorite martial artists are Morihei Uyeshiba, Bong Soo Han, Bruce Lee, Jeff Speakman, Steven Seagal, and many more

MT1


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome to MT, look forward to seeing you out on the threads!


----------



## 72ronin (Jan 7, 2011)

Welcome to MT


----------



## mt1 (Jan 7, 2011)

72ronin said:


> Welcome to MT


 
Ty 72ronin for your warm welcome and reply. Good to meet u. Any suggestions to help my stiff knee which requires constant limbering up everyday?


----------



## 72ronin (Jan 7, 2011)

G'Day mt1,
Thankyou, nice to meet you also.
I think SahBomNimRush has good advice for your knee. Taking it through its full range of motion would also be my suggestion. 
Perhaps excercising the knee in a low impact environment like a pool may also help.

Good luck


----------



## stone_dragone (Jan 8, 2011)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## stickarts (Jan 9, 2011)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## seasoned (Jan 9, 2011)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 13, 2011)

'Sup?


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 13, 2011)

Greetings, *mt1* and welcome to the table - here is hoping that you are not ... empty that is .


----------



## Blade96 (Jan 15, 2011)

this is a cool forum with cool people.....you should like it here.


----------



## Yondanchris (Jan 19, 2011)

Welcome to MT!


----------

